# New to Minolta X-370



## Aliigator (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi everyone! I've recently started playing around with my mothers old Minolta X-370. As far as non digital photography goes..I've only used a canon, and that ones seemed to be a fairly new camera compared to this one! 
I have some pictures of all the supplies she has for it, which is a lot, so bear with me. 
I really want to learn how to use and become good with it. I just don't know anything about it or anything about the things it comes with. I mean, I know there is a zoom lense, and flash..but I don't know what to do with anything else, haha. 
I also haven't resized these photo's so but hopefully they dont come out to big.






Minolta - a set on Flickr
there is a link to my flickr set with all the photos of the Minolta supplies, I wanted to post them, but I'd feel bad if anyone has dial up!  

Thanks in advance, I am hopefully going to post a real intro soon!


----------



## compur (Mar 3, 2009)

Owners manual is here.


----------



## christopher walrath (Mar 9, 2009)

Hope you don't get addicted.  I started on my mother's X370 about twenty years ago and I haven't looked back.


----------



## Phranquey (Mar 9, 2009)

X-370 was my first camera....very good platform to get your feet wet. One bit of advice when learning on film....keep a small pad & pen handy to take notes. When first learning, you will want to write down your settings to compare with the pictures that are developed later, because you will not remember them. That way you can see what you were doing good & bad, and you will learn to correct mistakes. 

I still like shooting film occasionally, but I will say that one of the best advantages of digital is the instant feedback. If you have any doubts, you can see right away if a shot is blurry, too dark/bright, etc.

The downside to learning on film is the expense. For the cost of about 20 to 25 rolls of film + processing, you can have a fairly decent digital "Point & Shoot" that you can click away nearly endlessly while learning the basics.


----------



## christopher walrath (Mar 10, 2009)

Or you could go to Freestyle and buy the film and the gear to process it yourself for just about as much.


----------

